# What is the best UTV



## 05rammer

I am looking to upgrade to a UTV for plowing snow and was wondering which one you guys thought was the best. It has to be fast enough to drive from job to job. I was looking a either a Polaris Ranger HD or a John Deere Gator 825i. I mainly do driveways in town but want to expand and do some comercial lots in the future. Any input would be greatly apprciated.


----------



## dfd9

I\'ll let you know in a month or so. 

Ordered a Gator 825i, it is more of a work UTV that can play than vice versa.


----------



## [email protected]

I would say Kubota...diesel and its hydro transmission


----------



## csx5197

dfd9;1235132 said:


> I\'ll let you know in a month or so.
> 
> Ordered a Gator 825i, it is more of a work UTV that can play than vice versa.


Did you get a plow? If so which one?


----------



## dfd9

I\'m going with the Boss UTV VXT.


----------



## 97S104x4

my work has a brand new john deere 825i, fully loaded everything that they offered including the plow
the cab leaks, the gator dies when you turn on all of the lights. it blows fuses constantly. plus i dont like how to get it to move it needs to rev to 3 grand! idk if its a high converter or 1st gear is really really low 

first storm out the plow bent like a pretzel. a absolute piece of crap, a very very poor design. 
the gator isnt too much better either. we had the machine for 2 weeks and the motor started acting up, wouldnt idle, would barely move when you got on the gas, seems like something simple like a vac leak or something but no one can figure it out, took it back to the dealer to have them fix it and havent seen it for a month and they have no clue whats wrong. i think it had 23 hours on it 

sorry for the rant but i can keep going on and on, just letting you know ive had very bad luck with the new john deere gators


----------



## ctplower1322

From what I've seen all of the ranger models do well as well as the gators. The farm that I work at uses a beat up 2003 ranger 500 with a curtis plow and it does amazing for how run down it is. I've never plowed with a gator so I cant comment from experience but my town uses one for the sidewalks and it seems to do well.


----------



## gravelyguy

I have a 2008 gator with a Boss VXT. I just used it to plow out dozens of drives over the last couple of weeks. I am talking about the heavy ice and sleet that we just had. It has performed perfectly for me since new.

The Yanmar diesel has a very minor coolant leak that has been around since new, but that is the only trouble that I have had.

I know someone that has the Kubota and it is built like a tank and the cab is the best that I have seen, but I wouldn't want it outside of warranty or pay for maintenance on it. You would have to have a lot of knowledge of hydraulics to work on it or be ready for $$$.


----------



## 4010Mule

I have a 4010 Kawasaki Mule diesel , great machine but top speed is only 25 mph


----------



## harlee79

I have a 610 mule and it cleans driveways like a mofo


----------



## 05rammer

What about the new Ranger Deisel? What plow system do you guys reconmend?


----------



## [email protected]

I would get the Boss UTV V plow....hands down


----------

